# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Na de bevalling  Top 10 voeding voor nieuwe mamas

## bbboyyy

Top 10 voeding voor nieuwe mamas

Het hebben van een gezond eetpatroon is zeer belangrijk tijdens de zwangerschap. Het is ook belangrijk dat nieuwe mamas gezond eten na de baby geboren is. Het helpt immers om te herstellen van de bevalling en om goed om te gaan met de nieuwe stress en druk van het moederschap.

Bron: http://gezond10.nl/zwangerschap/na-d...lling-voeding/

1. Havermout
2. Amandelen
3. Zalm
4. Eieren
5. Bruine rijst
6. Bosbessen
7. Fenegriek
8. Spinazie
9. Melk
10. Venkel

Ook moet je ervoor zorgen dat je goed gehydrateerd blijft door water, fruitsappen, groentesappen en kokoswater te drinken.


Lees het volledige artikel op: http://gezond10.nl/zwangerschap/na-d...lling-voeding/

----------

